# How can I get my 23 yr old son off his computer games and into the woods?



## AStrick (Mar 1, 2015)

He said a few years back he would like to go fishing, I ended up buying 4 boats, all  new equipment, tackle and the latest and the greatest electronics! 
Me being  a hunter who likes to fish, it took awhile but I do pretty good on the water now.
Well he was good for about 3 trips 
Then a couple yes ago he said he thought deer hunting would be fun,
So I leased 288 acres by myself.
The property is loaded with deer,turkey and a few hawgs,
Well he was good for 1 trip .
 Last year I hunted by myself.
And it looks like turkey season will come and go with him being a no show!
I tell him just go, sleep late if ya want.
Just come down and  we'll cook out just spead a little time together.
I guess I can take his games down,
 I can hunt during the day. He could play his games?
And we can spend time together in the evenings?
I dunno!


----------



## mhammock (Mar 1, 2015)

if you figure it out let me know....same boat


----------



## sea trout (Mar 1, 2015)

Can I come live at your house and say yes sir and clean my plate!!!!

Seriously, if he's 23 and into games....then get a pair of atvs!!! Have fun ridin with him on the lease. Turkey huntin can be loud and interactive with lots of walking. If he's a gamer...he might be into tactical stuff...take the tactical approach! Dress up in the camo and belts and gear that they use in his games!!!

Your on track for tryin to stay involved in his life!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!
Mix your hobbies with his and see what u come up with! Keep it fun for him, be the leader and good luck!!!


----------



## six (Mar 1, 2015)

I think for the majority, the desire to hunt, fish and live the outdoor lifestyle is something you are born with.  I know folks from non hunting family's that are ate up with the outdoor bug.  And I know some other folks where it's just reversed.    It may be something that just doesn't appeal to him.  I hope he goes and gets hooked, but at 23 and not showing much interest may be a sign it's just not for him.  Good luck!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 1, 2015)

Show him a picture of Eva shockey or Tiffany lakoski. I guarantee if I knew they were in the woods that's where I'd be too


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't have a clue. But 23 and still at home playing video games...
At 23 I had a whole different out look on life. I think taking him hunting or fishing may be the last thing he/you need to be concerned about. Good luck to you and your young MAN.


----------



## gregg (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you take him hunting when he was young? When I was a youngster hunting was my favorite activity, still is today. My son is my hunting buddy, but I took him with me early on and there was a stretch of years where he absolutely would not let me go turkey hunting without him. Then again, my younger brother did not really get into hunting until he was in his 30's, now he can't get enough of it....never know.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2015)

gregg said:


> Did you take him hunting when he was young? When I was a youngster hunting was my favorite activity, still is today. My son is my hunting buddy, but I took him with me early on and there was a stretch of years where he absolutely would not let me go turkey hunting without him. Then again, my younger brother did not really get into hunting until he was in his 30's, now he can't get enough of it....never know.



This is what I was gonna ask , I know my dad had me in the woods when I got big enough to walk , I'm 41 now and he is 61 and we still go together every chance we get , so I done the thing with my daughter and if I want to go alone fishing or hunting I have to sneak out , she is 11 now . Good luck , if a big gobbling tom don't do it I don't know what will !!!


----------



## sman (Mar 1, 2015)

Does he have a job or girlfriend?   I'd work on those 2 first.  The girlfriend will take care of the video game playing. In a year he will beg you to take him hunting to get some time away from her.

I'm serious. 

As for the games, I give my son a guilt trip.  He usually goes with me and has a good time.  Biggest thing is I make sure we are going to have some kind of action.  If it's raining or I don't think we will hear one, I don't ask him.  I don't want him to get discouraged.   I'm raising him to know not everyone gets a trophy but I want him to have a chance.  I bought him a call or 2.  He is 11 and playing em pretty good.  If he is still here at 23 I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 1, 2015)

mhammock said:


> if you figure it out let me know....same boat



X2
When my 18 y/o turned 16 and had to have a hunters safety course to get a license he said he already killed a rabbit, a deer & a squirrell so he was done


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with the atv thing if he has no interest in the hunting side just ride atvs or let him set up folders and organize trail cam pics in the computer. Hard to change habits at 23.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 1, 2015)

six said:


> I think for the majority, the desire to hunt, fish and live the outdoor lifestyle is something you are born with.  I know folks from non hunting family's that are ate up with the outdoor bug.  And I know some other folks where it's just reversed.    It may be something that just doesn't appeal to him.  I hope he goes and gets hooked, but at 23 and not showing much interest may be a sign it's just not for him.  Good luck!



Six I have to agree, if he has had a taste he knows whether he wants it or not and that may change in time.. 

His interests may be not your interests and vice a versa.. But accept it for what it is right now.. 

No boats, leases the best equipment is gonna change this..


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not sure what to tell you, at 23 I had already served one army enlistment, was married with 2 kids, with a mortgage, I just don't understand young adults that don't have interests, but I do know some like that.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm 29....was already married 2 kids at 23 also.

I'd be interested if you got into the outdoors when he was older or what too.

What about shooting?  rimfire, or smaller caliber firearms.  Get him down to camp just to shoot and ride ATV like others have said?  

Maybe if he is a tech guy he could film hunts for you?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 1, 2015)

If he lives at home, start by shooting the computer, laptop, play station etc.  Electronics are the downfall of our society.(as I type away)


----------



## Woadie (Mar 1, 2015)

I grew up hunting birds with my dad, but I didn't get into deer hunting until I was in college.  Now at 31, I hunt everything I possibly can and fish when I can't.   My college friends got me into deer hunting.   Maybe invite a couple of his friends with y'all next time you go out to your lease.  Some of my best times were sitting around a fire with them and their dad's listening to stories.


----------



## Bo D (Mar 2, 2015)

man tuff one but ld try inviting his girlfriends or his best buddies to do a little hunting/camping and some fishing dont give up tho he will come around


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 2, 2015)

Bo D said:


> man tuff one but ld try inviting his girlfriends



I'm liking this kid, no wonder he doesn't wanna leave the house.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 2, 2015)

About 15 years too late in my opinion.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2015)

I have two, a son and an older stepson. My son loves everything outdoors-hunting fishing, camping, etc. But then, I took him camping the first time when he was a month old, and fishing and hunting and shooting and all continuously from the time he was tiny. He's grown and in the Navy now, and still has a love for the outdoors. I didn't get to the stepson until he was 15, and he has absolutely no interest whatsoever in any of the above. He's a great guy, he just isn't the outdoors type. I think it's a combo of natural personality and getting them started early.

Also, one thing I see that often turns kids off about hunting and fishing nowadays is the folks who are too serious about it and forget to have some fun-stuff like not letting them shoot anything but gigantic trophy deer, making them bass fish with lures instead of letting them bream fish with redworms, that kind of thing. If you get them started loving it, the rest will take care of itself with time. It's not about the top-notch state-of-the-art equipment or the trophies, it's about the fun and memories.


----------



## davisd9 (Mar 2, 2015)

six said:


> I think for the majority, the desire to hunt, fish and live the outdoor lifestyle is something you are born with.  I know folks from non hunting family's that are ate up with the outdoor bug.  And I know some other folks where it's just reversed.    It may be something that just doesn't appeal to him.  I hope he goes and gets hooked, but at 23 and not showing much interest may be a sign it's just not for him.  Good luck!



X3!  My dad could care less about hunting or fishing but it has been in me as long as I can remember.  I hope my boy catches the fire but I am not going to force it on him.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 2, 2015)

yellowhammer73 said:


> I don't have a clue. But 23 and still at home playing video games...
> At 23 I had a whole different out look on life. I think taking him hunting or fishing may be the last thing he/you need to be concerned about. Good luck to you and your young MAN.



Along the lines of what I was thinking.  I would like to add he needs a boot in his CensoredCensoredCensored to help him off the couch and out of Daddy's house.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't want to say what I'm thinking because i don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. I will say video games are not good.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 2, 2015)

I would find anything that he would do to spend quality time with him.  What ever he would do (besides vidgame)...bowling, painting, poker, roller coaster, chess, golf, 4 wheelers, disco, knitting, anything to share time together.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 2, 2015)

Not much you can do about it. It's either in his blood or it isn't.


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2015)

Slings and Arrows said:


> I would find anything that he would do to spend quality time with him.  What ever he would do (besides vidgame)...bowling, painting, poker, roller coaster, chess, golf, 4 wheelers, disco, knitting, anything to share time together.



Very good suggestion


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2015)

Realistically he is already grown and it appears video games and such is what he wants to do with his time.

Since you obviously tend to be an outdoors-man then I say go for it, and leave him be.  He is still your son and y'all probably still love each other even if you don't have common interests. 

 I notice others have made the assumption that he still lives at home and you support him. Is that true?


----------



## Tom Talker (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel your pain. My son hunted a lot with me when he was young and then started playing baseball year round. Year before last he says dad I need a new sport. I think I want to try deer hunting again. I go out and outfit him with all the nice hunting garb/clothing. The first time he goes with me he kills a 135 inch 8 pointer. It was too easy and he has not gone again. Between girlfriend, school, and Xbox, I do not think there is any hope.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Mar 4, 2015)

mines always had an excuse,  football or track during deer/turkey season.  he's in his last year of HS so maybe if he stays close for college he'll take a few trips in next couple years. 

 I do remember when I was a young'n  I'd be getting home at 4 am from night out and my dad and brother would talk me into taking the trip to the property.  I'd just tie myself in the stand and sleep it off.  but at least I was  in the woods.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe instead of spending time together doing something you enjoy, spend some time together doing something he enjoys. 


I'm talking to myself here also. My son is 8, loves to hunt and shoot guns, but I tend to be one sided with time together.


----------



## gregg (Mar 4, 2015)

thc_clubPres said:


> mines always had an excuse,  football or track during deer/turkey season.  he's in his last year of HS so maybe if he stays close for college he'll take a few trips in next couple years.
> 
> I do remember when I was a young'n  I'd be getting home at 4 am from night out and my dad and brother would talk me into taking the trip to the property.  I'd just tie myself in the stand and sleep it off.  but at least I was  in the woods.



lol....brought back memories of my days in college, stay out late, sneak off for a quick nap and then out to the woods, my roommate's thought I was nuts. We skinned deer out on our apartment balcony, boy how times have changed. Deer, turkey, squirrel, dove....I fed my roomates


----------



## nchunterga19 (Mar 4, 2015)

i'd love to have, had a Father like you.. If he ever gets the itch, he wont be able to stop scratching it!!!


----------



## SowGreen (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel for ya Astrick. It's hard when they don't show interest but man, sea trout has some great advice here. Sometimes you just have to mix it up to make it fun and interesting. 

My oldest daughter, I have two daughters - no boys, has never showed interest in hunting or fishing. I still make her go but I make sure we do some fun stuff along the way. Whether it be driving four wheelers, roasting marshmallows by the fire, looking for crawdads in the creek, or her personal favorite skipping rocks, we're together and having fun.

I admire that are you still trying at 23. Just try to ingrain that outdoor lifestyle, no matter what it is, and maybe one day it will click and he'll show interest in hunting or fishing. Good luck buddy.







sea trout said:


> Can I come live at your house and say yes sir and clean my plate!!!!
> 
> Seriously, if he's 23 and into games....then get a pair of atvs!!! Have fun ridin with him on the lease. Turkey huntin can be loud and interactive with lots of walking. If he's a gamer...he might be into tactical stuff...take the tactical approach! Dress up in the camo and belts and gear that they use in his games!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2015)

It's a little to late if your starting at 23! I started taking mine when they were under 5!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy cow...


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Mar 5, 2015)

This will do it every-time .Go roost You a hot Gobbler. Insist  that He goes when You find the Gobbler. Call the Gobbler in let Him shoot it and even if He misses I guarantee You He will have too give it another try.There is nothing like a hot gobbler coming too You.It will put Your heart in Your throat period....!!!


----------



## Klondike (Mar 5, 2015)

As a father of two boys I truly hate video games.  I see very little that isn't stunting their development.

We are on day 4 of another ban of them.  Only thing good about them is you can take them away as a disciplinary tool.

Dishes have been put up the last 4 days though!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2015)

Klondike said:


> As a father of two boys I truly hate video games.  I see very little that isn't stunting their development.
> 
> We are on day 4 of another ban of them.  Only thing good about them is you can take them away as a disciplinary tool.
> 
> Dishes have been put up the last 4 days though!



I like it


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Mar 5, 2015)

goblr77 said:


> Not much you can do about it. It's either in his blood or it isn't.



I can see where  you are coming from completley. However, there are so many programs that are out there to attract new hunts. Ask the NWTF if they ever said "Not much you can do about it" before they introduced more than 1,000,000 new hunters into our sport. Where there is a will, there is a way. And in this case, time spent between a father and son are on the line and there is a way bring him into the outdoors AND for him to like it. 

That being said, take him on a morning you know for a fact the birds are going to sing like they are in choir. If you can get him on the right hunt and get a bird in close that is hollaring his head off, VERY good chance he could hooked on it.  And get him pumped up about the hunt prior to, try and get him excited. I understand that it is a little more difficult trying to get a 23 y/o to get into the hunt compared to a 13 y/o, but you never know unless you try. 
If all else fails, you can always try and find some other way to invest your time with him. Even if he can't enjoy hunting, at least enjoy *something* with him.


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah buddy time for that kid to get a job start paying rent if he like computers so much he should get a job working on them or making game programs


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2015)

Am I missing something????  Where does the OP say the 23 year old is at home and/or not working?


----------



## thc_clubPres (Mar 5, 2015)

would you mind a 50 year old teenager turkey hunting your land w/ya? won't even bring my phone.





AStrick said:


> He said a few years back he would like to go fishing, I ended up buying 4 boats, all  new equipment, tackle and the latest and the greatest electronics!
> Me being  a hunter who likes to fish, it took awhile but I do pretty good on the water now.
> Well he was good for about 3 trips
> Then a couple yes ago he said he thought deer hunting would be fun,
> ...


----------



## thc_clubPres (Mar 5, 2015)

how would he know if he had a job or livin at the house. bet every time they went out or had dinner the kid was on his phone surfin the net like my kids are when we have family time.





Milkman said:


> Am I missing something????  Where does the OP say the 23 year old is at home and/or not working?


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Am I missing something????  Where does the OP say the 23 year old is at home and/or not working?



The op hasn't commented on any post !


----------



## 1jeds (Mar 7, 2015)

I see a lot of responses saying it's too late to start now or that it's in your blood or isn't, and I have to disagree. My dad always hunted when I was growing up, and I tagged along a handful of times but just had other interests at the time.

I went to college for a technology degree, graduated and then the urge to spend time with my dad and respect for the outdoors came to me around the age of 22-23. Now I can't get enough of fishing/hunting, but I think the most important thing was that my parents supported me at all times.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 7, 2015)

Y'all are assuming this is a real post.

Not saying it's not, but...

At any rate, there is nothing wrong with not being interested in what your Dad is.  It was the other way around for me - I was the one interested in hunting and my Father was absolutely uninterested but took me until I was old enough go on my own, when he bowed out.  I don't think he ever even loaded his rifle, not that he isn't a great shot and definitely knows how to use a rifle, just that a tour in Vietnam took all the wanting to kill out of him.  

I'm not into sports at all,but he is, and I know he wishes I had played and had an interest, but he never pushed the issue.  I respect him quite a lot for that.

Maybe stop insisting that he develop an interest in hunting and ask him what would be a more appropriate activity for the two of you?


----------



## thericcardgrp (Mar 7, 2015)

mtstephens18 said:


> Show him a picture of Eva shockey or Tiffany lakoski. I guarantee if I knew they were in the woods that's where I'd be too


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 7, 2015)

Buy him turkey hunting video games


----------



## kiltman (Mar 8, 2015)

Put a game controller on is shotgun.  Or you could just adopt me!


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 9, 2015)

at 23 and still living at home????  Unless he is a full time college student, cut the leash.
Send me into the "real world" and he won't have time for video games and nonsense.

and if he is out on his own, he is wasting a lot of valuable time glued to those games.  Ahhh, what I wouldn't give to be 23 years old again.  Has the world by the b-lls.

---my humble 2 cents


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 9, 2015)

Klondike said:


> As a father of two boys I truly hate video games.  I see very little that isn't stunting their development.
> 
> We are on day 4 of another ban of them.  Only thing good about them is you can take them away as a disciplinary tool.
> 
> Dishes have been put up the last 4 days though!



My parents use hunting as a disciplinary tool. In deer season my dad is like be good or you aren't going to camp with me.


----------



## pstrahin (Mar 9, 2015)

Technology did not exist like this when I was a kid.  We only had 3 channels on the TV.  I had guns and dirt bikes and bows and slingshots and thousands of acres to roam.  

Sounds like it is time for some tough love.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 9, 2015)

Mine is 22, and honest to God, I believe he could launch the space shuttle with all the crap in his room. I am in the same boat. I have resigned myself to the fact that it just is not a priority in his life right now. He has a good, although dead end job, girlfriend, and other than staying under my roof, doesn't cost me a dime. In his defense, he works 4P.M. -4A.M., so he usually sleeps most days. But hunting was beginning to wane for him before this job, so not all works fault. My daughter did the same thing. I took them both as kids, they both killed their first deer with me in the stand with them, I just think they grew out of it so to speak. I never did, and it gets worse every year lol. I see sort of a trend in my family, where the kids grow apart from the fathers. Happened with me and my Dad. He never cared much for hunting, and we did not have much in common. Loved each other to the moon and back, but could sit for hours without hardly a word spoken. I've often thought and said that there is obviously something wrong with me, as neither my Dad or my Son ever wanted much to do with me. I tried to reverse that with my Son, but just had no luck. I guess I worked too much. I have been accused of that by several folks, but to me that's what a man is supposed to do.

And for those of you pushing for him to make his son do something besides what he enjoys, how many of you would have been pushed around at 23? Not me. I was engaged, 3 years into a career, and not about to be told what to do.


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Mar 9, 2015)

Take it and put it in the trash.I am on 2 weeks of taking it out of my boys room.He has killed 8 quail and caught whites and crappie 
and exploring the woods on his own.I am not sure how long it will last but as of now I told him the games are gone.
Dixie


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 10, 2015)

I think video games are bought for kids for many reasons. Kids want them, gifts,  they are used as a babysitter or keeping the kids in a room and out of the way for whatever reasons, etc and with time the kids just get addicted to them and that's all they want to do (and know) and that really wasn't the parents intention. 

My girls (16 and 18) hunt and fish with me but they both have an extra appendage on their body, a call phone.... Social media is the devil and it drives me crazy that they have to have it in their hand or pocket every minute of the day but they are good in school, don't get in trouble and do outdoor activities so I guess I can't say much but it still bothers me.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 10, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> I think video games are bought for kids for many reasons. Kids want them, gifts,  they are used as a babysitter or keeping the kids in a room and out of the way for whatever reasons, etc and with time the kids just get addicted to them and that's all they want to do (and know) and that really wasn't the parents intention.
> 
> My girls (16 and 18) hunt and fish with me but they both have an extra appendage on their body, a call phone.... Social media is the devil and it drives me crazy that they have to have it in their hand or pocket every minute of the day but they are good in school, don't get in trouble and do outdoor activities so I guess I can't say much but it still bothers me.



Teenage girls are not the only one addicted to the cell phone. I was at my 5 yr old grandsons baseball game last night.  Every mom in sight had their phone going with taking pictures & video of Jr. and posting them on their favorite pages.  I doubt many of the moms even knew what the score was, but they got their kids images tweeted somewhere.


----------



## strutlife (Mar 10, 2015)

At 10 years old, we were in the pea and bean field on Saturday morning at 5 o'clock picking vegetables for the farmer's market which we had to be at by 12 noon. Allowance, we didn't know what that was. We had an Atari with 1 game. Wasn't interested in it because our time didn't allow for us to play it. We hunted, only after the 66 chevy longbed had a bed full of wood cut, taken home, split and stacked. Our reward was to go hunting. At 14, was pumping gas and changing oil at gas/service station. At 23, I had been in the Army for 4 years, deployed into a combat zone, re-enlisted for 4 more years, 2 kids, bills. It's called man up. It's called having a place in society with a job and responsibility.  I was raised you earn your keep. I have 2 sons, 25 and 22. One is police officer and one graduating college. Both hunt. One graduating college is finally starting to wake up to what the real world is like. He will likely be joining the Air Force. This is my story, experience and my opinion. In no way am I intending this to be degrading towards anyone else.


----------



## TomFoolery (Mar 11, 2015)

How to connect? Good question. I am 24. I grew up in a home that was not big into hunting or fishing. My dad took me fishing occasionally when I was a kid. He also took me dove hunting once (which I am thankful for).

I took on hunting and fishing on my own once I got to college. It came from a natural desire.

A note about "gaming": I used to be huge into video games but I just don't find them interesting anymore. I was addicted as a kid. Now I will play multi-player games with friends but spending a lot of time playing these games by yourself is a waste of time IMO.

I think it is important to connect with your son. Reach out to him, play his games occasionally. But also encourage him frequently to get outside. Be a friend to him and talk to him plainly about why you value the hobbies you have. I think there is something inherently good about spending time outside and it is worth fighting for.

Now that I am grown and out of the house I have to find ways to connect with my dad too. He is not as big into hunting and fishing as I am so sometimes I will go play golf with him (although I don't particularly care for golf). So there has to be some compromise to build the relationship.


----------



## Lakrymator (Mar 11, 2015)

For those of you demonizing video games, you just have to realize it is simply a form of entertainment to the current generation.  It's really no different than watching tv, movies, sports, reading books, or even our beloved hobby of hunting.  The majority of video games today are targeted towards adults; in fact the best selling games are ones that wouldn't be recommended to anyone under 18 due to language, violence, sex, and drug references. 

You can call it a waste of time, and if it's not done in moderation that may be the case.  But I view video games as simply a form of entertainment, and I think it's only problematic when it becomes an idol or when it distracts you from reality and living your life.  Studies have shown that more than one or two hours of playing video games per day can cause depression among other things.  That being said I'm 30 years old, and I'm a huge collector and fan of video games.  I haven't counted lately, but I probably have over 400 games in my collection from Atari 2600 to Playstation 4.  But during hunting season, I spend more time focusing on my hunting game than any video games.  In fact nothing gets my adrenaline rushing more than harvesting wild game.

In regards to the OP's son, my advice would be to let him do his thing.  Don't try to make him feel guilty for enjoying games unless it's a serious problem or distraction for him.  Growing up I always wished my dad would take me hunting.  My friends went with their dads, and on the weekends they would all be gone to camp.  But my dad was the type that was afraid to shoot Bambi.  That being said, once I was older and could afford it I started the hobby on my own.  I bought my first rifle and got right into it, and I'm still fairly new at it.  In fact I've been trying to get my dad into it, and he still shows no interest.  My son has sat with me during a few hunts, and he's already interested.  Like others have said, hunting with them young is probably a surefire way to get them started.  

Anyways, I think the important thing is that you and your son love and respect each other.  A son wants nothing more than his father's approval and admiration, and at age 23 the parenting years are practically over and you should be able to shift into the life-long friendship years with your son.  Good luck, and I'm sure he will eventually grow to enjoy the outdoors with you when he gets he desire.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 12, 2015)

I grew up loving the outdoors. The. When I was a teenager I decided I knew more than everyone and wanted to play video games, drive around and impress people. College was kinda the same. Then I got married and my boss invited me to go hunting. I really look up to him and that's all it took for me to get hooked again. Get the young man hooked again. May be now may be later but he will come around. One day he will even give you a grand child you can spoil and give Mountain Dew to and send it back home with him


----------



## horny1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Didn't read every post but he may enjoy shooting skeet, shooting tanerite, or maybe try filming. Went on my first turkey hunt with an older brother and watched him kill one. Second trip (same brother) he wanted me to film him. Well we killed one on film, I was about 11 or 12. 13-14 years later I rarely go without a video camera. He'll always have those memories to look back on. He may enjoy editing film and what not. Just a thought.    Good luck to ya!


----------



## horny1 (Mar 13, 2015)

And I know plenty of people who have started later... keep it up


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm 54, my Dad will be 76 this April. I've been turkey hunting for 30 years. Out of those 30 years, my pa has been turkey hunting with me once....for about 2 hours. The mosquitos were so bad, they 'bout ate us alive. This was pre Thermacell. I thought he just needed to man-up (as Bill says). My pa never was a big hunter, or fisherman. Very little patience. If the fish weren't biting in one hole..."lets move". A couple times of this and he was ready to go home. Same way with hunting! The only sport we ever really shared was beagle field trialing. My grandfather cared for hunting and fishing even less. My dad's brother, eats, sleeps and breaths hunting and fishing. He had one son that did and one could take it or leave it. 
I don't have any kids, instead I've got four nephews. Out of those four, only one really cares about hunting and fishing. The others will go, but not like the one. But, even he does not care about turkey hunting the way that I do. Two out of the four spent a great deal of time in the woods with me; and out of those two, there was one of them that was with me most every weekend. Right up till the time they discovered girls and got those driver's license. 
Some of you make me envious when you describe hunts with your fathers. I guess what I'm trying to say is......just because you enjoy a hobby, doesn't mean your son or daughter will. We are all individuals and have different things we like to do.  If it is not a true love, nothing you do is going to make them enjoy it the way that you do! Tomfoolery's post, in my opinion, was an excellent post, coming from someone who as he matured, discovered that there was other things in life to enjoy than a video game.


----------



## antnye (Mar 13, 2015)

Great post Mark.  My dad is the same.  He does'nt care for hunting or fishing at all and has very little patience.  My uncle got me into hunting in my late 20s.  I was brought up playing music with my dad.  Played in a band in my teens and early 20s.  We have music, building and working on guitars.  I keep saying I'm gonna take him hunting but I don't think he could sit still enough to shoot a squirrel.   My son is 8.  I've taken him to the woods a few times.  He just does'nt care for hunting.  He takes karate and loves it.  Which is fine with me.  It teaches him dicipline and builds self confidence.  I help him train and that is how we bond.  Maybe one day he will find a love for the woods.  I'm hoping my youngest who is 10months or my daughter will hunt with me.  But if they don't that's ok too.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree that it is either in you or it isn't. No one and I mean NO ONE in my family likes to hunt or fish and that includes extended family. For me being in the woods is all I have ever wanted to do. My father loves sports and wanted me to play baseball, football etc. but my heart was never really in it. Video games are a constant stimulus with non stop action, fishing and hunting are about patience and being connected to your surroundings. In todays world of instant gratifications and a lot of people cannot stand sitting in the woods and having to wait more than 5 minutes without that "reward". I agree with other members who have posted and try a 4 wheeler, or possibly paintball.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 13, 2015)

All those years growing up Dad never allowed me to have one and now I thank him for it.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 13, 2015)

TomFoolery said:


> How to connect? Good question. I am 24. I grew up in a home that was not big into hunting or fishing. My dad took me fishing occasionally when I was a kid. He also took me dove hunting once (which I am thankful for).
> 
> I took on hunting and fishing on my own once I got to college. It came from a natural desire.
> 
> ...




This and
Well said young man and I'd hunt with you any day.

Why do we insist that people (including our sons and daughters) like what we like? Man what a boring world this would be. Plus if everyone hunted like most of us do we would be drawing for a dove tag. Not everyone can or should hunt and thank you Lord I don't have to sit behind a desk all the time. I am thankful for those who love hunting with a passion and happy for those who can't stand it.
Spend time with you family most any way you can. 
Just saying


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 13, 2015)

Better yet change the locks on the doors and tell him the free rides over time to grow up and face the real world


----------



## pnome (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, don't give up.

I went from obsessed with video games to obsessed with hunting in a matter of a month.

The MMO I was hardcore playing at the time made some changes to the game mechanics that I didn't like so I decided to put down the keyboard and head outside.  

It's been one of the better decisions I've ever made.


----------



## pacecars (Apr 7, 2015)

I would let him do his own thing. My son is 23 and in college and doesnt really care for hunting. My daughter is 19 and still hunts occaisionally. They were both broght up running dogs for the first 10 years or so of their lives and loved playing in the woods. I let them do their own thing now but I do ask them if they want to go with me when I go. I was hard headed at that age and married and working shift work but still lived and breathed hunting. Sometimes I think it skips a generation. My dad used to hog hunt a lot up until I was 4 or 5 and then they quit. When I was 8 I went hunting with my uncle and shot my first deer and was hooked bad. My dad started back hunting for deer and then made the mistake of taking me duck hunting in middle school and for a while we were serious duck hunters. Found dog hunting at 15 with some friends and dad quit going and I was on my own. He only really went hunting because I was so passionate about it and for that I thank him. But he let me make my own choices and never pushed me.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2015)

His son must have hacked his computer.  All these replies and not a single peep out of the OP.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll throw my 2 cents in.  If you've tried all his life and he's 23 I don't see him coming around at this point.

On a side note.  I think being able to hunt close to home also helps keep them interested as well especially when they are teenagers.  That way they can hunt and still hang out with friends and continue normal teenage lives instead of being gone all weekend.  I know I liked hunting close to home when I was young.  Hunt after school and still hang out with friends after I hunted on the weekends.  Best of both worlds.  But like others have said......it's either in you or it ain't!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 7, 2015)

yellowhammer73 said:


> I don't have a clue. But 23 and still at home playing video games...
> At 23 I had a whole different out look on life. I think taking him hunting or fishing may be the last thing he/you need to be concerned about. Good luck to you and your young MAN.



Yes- Good Luck-At 23 I had completed a tour in Vietnam and was on a Ship in the North Atlantic-so I am unable to relate.  Maybe change the lock to the basement door....


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tell him well son i raised you time for y to leave the nest


----------

